# Trout regulations



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

When is a body of water behind a damn considerd a lake to apply in the trout regulations. Below the damn i fish is stream type 3 and the stream above it is type 1. The lake above it does not have a type classification meaning the size limit would be 8 in minimum but since that body of water is connected to the type 1 stream (which is illegal to fish this time of year) i don't know if i can legally fish it for trout and i dont want to risk it with the DNR can anyone clear this up for me?
below are the two sites where i got some of my information from.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/stream-regs_272062_7.pdf

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/lake-regs_272064_7.pdf


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

crdroste said:


> When is a body of water behind a damn considerd a lake to apply in the trout regulations. Below the damn i fish is stream type 3 and the stream above it is type 1. The lake above it does not have a type classification meaning the size limit would be 8 in minimum but since that body of water is connected to the type 1 stream (which is illegal to fish this time of year) i don't know if i can legally fish it for trout and i dont want to risk it with the DNR can anyone clear this up for me?
> below are the two sites where i got some of my information from.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/stream-regs_272062_7.pdf
> ...


Does the map show the "lake" as trout water?
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211883--,00.html


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

It shows up as blue on the map, but so do many of the smaller pools of water on the river. It is actually called a pond instead of a lake. I would say it is legal to fish but that might not be the way some one else sees it which would cause problems.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Your best answer is going to come from one of the officers that work in the area in question. Not sure where that is, so I'm not sure where to direct you to.


----------

